# Sad.



## stapo49 (Jan 23, 2021)




----------



## PJM (Jan 23, 2021)

I can see why.


----------



## Jeff15 (Jan 23, 2021)

It is sad.......


----------



## Space Face (Jan 23, 2021)

It does look a bit glum but I'm always a bit reluctant to attribute human expressions to animal emotions or vice versa as the case may be.


----------



## Dean_Gretsch (Jan 23, 2021)

I took pics of a female gorilla several years ago that really looked much the same. The silverback kept running by and rapping the glass at me, as if to say " Leave her alone ".


----------



## Grandpa Ron (Jan 23, 2021)

It reminded me of when I was 8 years old, thinking of ways to get even with my older sister.


----------



## stapo49 (Jan 23, 2021)

Thanks for the comments folks. They normally have these guys in a nicely landscaped enclosure so I am thinking they had him temporarily seperated for some reason? 

Sent from my CPH2009 using Tapatalk


----------



## DarkShadow (Jan 23, 2021)

The first time I went to a circus as a child I really enjoyed it but on the way out we passed by a black bear in a cage with just enough room to turn around, it was hot in the area we passed thru and the bear was panting in the cage along a empty dried up  water bowl. I will never forget the sadness I felt for the bear. We never supported a  Circus again. I know many zoos are different and most of the animals are well cared for so assuming this is a temporary thing, i am sure monkey will be ok, I hope so anyways. Nice image.


----------



## K9Kirk (Jan 24, 2021)

Nice shot. He does look a little bummed. I do know this ... when they're throwing poop they seem happy. (and they're good shots)


----------



## Photo Lady (Jan 24, 2021)

Covid 19 is also happening to certain primates..hope they are not apart because something happened to the other


----------



## Dean_Gretsch (Jan 24, 2021)

Photo Lady said:


> Covid 19 is also happening to certain primates..hope they are not apart because something happened to the other



My wife and I watch the tv shows about zoo life and they do always quarantine new animals and also any that have something contagious.


----------



## Photo Lady (Jan 24, 2021)

Dean_Gretsch said:


> Photo Lady said:
> 
> 
> > Covid 19 is also happening to certain primates..hope they are not apart because something happened to the other
> ...


That's true so hopefully will be reunited eventually..


----------



## stapo49 (Jan 25, 2021)

Photo Lady said:


> Covid 19 is also happening to certain primates..hope they are not apart because something happened to the other


We have had no cases of COVID here in Perth, other than  those in quarantine who have returned from overseas, for 9 months. May be he has been naughty and has been placed  in the corner


----------



## jcdeboever (Jan 25, 2021)

Nice image.


----------



## Photo Lady (Jan 25, 2021)

stapo49 said:


> Photo Lady said:
> 
> 
> > Covid 19 is also happening to certain primates..hope they are not apart because something happened to the other
> ...


Oh thats wonderful.and far better news..


----------



## nokk (Jan 25, 2021)

he does look sad.  i like how he's cut off by the edge of the image, normally it doesn't work, but in this is helps convey the off kilter feeling of the image.


----------



## stapo49 (Jan 26, 2021)

nokk said:


> he does look sad.  i like how he's cut off by the edge of the image, normally it doesn't work, but in this is helps convey the off kilter feeling of the image.


Thanks. My idea in relation to cutting off the edge was to give the impression he was trapped as part of the box he was in.


----------

